# what do you call



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you call a board or plank that is made up of several peices of solid wood joined/glued together ?
I know what it's called in Croatian, but now I have no idea what it's called in English.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Butcherblock comes to mind.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Edge glued, solid wood lay up?
Solid wood laminate?
Edge glued panel?
If there is a one word description in English, it escapes me.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Laminated wood.
In the case of those shown in the photos... 
Laminated wooden step with bull nose edge.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Solid laminated board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

wood sandwich , hold the mayo and the cheese ,to go please 

=====


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the lowes here sells it as panel shelving.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

'Solid wood laminate' sounds good to me. Those in the pic are meant for kitchen benchtops.

So, the local big hardware Bauhaus has some acacia solid wood laminate for a good price. Looks great.
Any routing issues I should know about with a) acacia , b) sold wood laminates in general ?
Increased tear out at joins ? etc.
Would it be unwise to attempt to put box joints in solid wood laminates ?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

gav said:


> 'Solid wood laminate' sounds good to me. Those in the pic are meant for kitchen benchtops.
> 
> So, the local big hardware Bauhaus has some acacia solid wood laminate for a good price. Looks great.
> Any routing issues I should know about with a) acacia , b) sold wood laminates in general ?
> ...


I've done alot of dovetailing with the 26mm panels
The problem with these products is that they are made of many pieces fingerjointed together in very short lengths. this means that the grain is constantly randomly changing direction which makes it difficult to rout and plane. I have used a lot of the same material from Bauhaus. It's a great price and comes with certification for sustainability but not fun or easy to work with. I've worked mainly with the birch and ash panels, but the acacia is no different and probably much worse because of it's density. It makes the ash feel light! Sharpen those blades/bits and take it easy.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, just the kind of first hand advice I was looking for.


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

it looks like finger joint board in our company!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

gav said:


> What do you call a board or plank that is made up of several peices of solid wood joined/glued together ?
> I know what it's called in Croatian, but now I have no idea what it's called in English.


to me they look like fingerjoited oak treads :0


----------

